# MHF Christmas RED ALERT!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well its that time of year again folks. On Sunday we will be heading off in Hank to spend Christmas on the East Yorkshire coast again.

Just remembering last year when on Christmas day the hot water tank literally blew up. Christmas Boiler Explosion Thread

I thought it best to warn you and make sure there is a good covering of members online over the festive period to help us out of the mire when it all goes wrong as it inevitably will. 

So can I just make sure that those of you with technical skill do not go skiiving off and assisting with things like cooking the Turkey, washing up or playing Charades?

Please make sure you are logged in at all times just in case! 

Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: I'm sure that new member Sexybint will be around to give you a hand :wink: 

don't get blown away.....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And there was me thinking Red Alert was for you buying a bottle of red wine for everybody who tried to help  
Silly me :lol: 
Maybe you should, just in case 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Have a grand time Barry .... I will keep taking the tablets so I should be online if you need support :wink: ( but I had heard that you managed without one these days )

By the way ....seeing as you are going to East Yorkshire have you read This << ( nice legs :lol: )

Mike


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm off to Cornwall on Sunday, about a mile from the Atlantic (must have taken a daft pill when I booked it), anyway I have been promised Wifi so I shall be online when I'm not out teararsing round the country lanes on the bike.

I shall be at Kelynack c&c park not far from Lands End airfield. If any of our Cornish contingent feel like calling by, there will be cake and cuppas on offer. I'm booked until the Saturday but it's open ended so I may stay longer or move on somewhere else before coming home.

If anyone thinks they'd like to visit let me know and I'll PM my mobile number.

In the meantime Seasonal Felicitations to all you mad lot out there, have a great time wherever you are and whoever you are with. I've had a great few months chatting with you and exchanging ribaldry. Hoping for more of the same next year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> :lol: I'm sure that new member Sexybint will be around to give you a hand :wink:
> 
> don't get blown away.....


Ha Ha! Chance would be a fine thing but some say its 747 in a dress. 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You will have to manage without me this year Barry as I will be too occupied with my new French friend, She's a Smurf .... very hot totty.  :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope all goes well
If you have a problem those little smurf ladies 
Be may be good at sorting out plumbing problems :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some nice Red Alert here Barry

These Santa's Helpers might make something alert.
I wonder if they help Santa all year long?
Can I be Santa?
http://brosome.com/40-photos-of-santas-sexy-helpers-will-make-your-christmas/


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will be going on line some of the time Barry, lots of tools in garage, after dinner might be a few in the house though.
Have a good one.

Sue
p.s. what part of E Yorkshire so as i know where to avoid :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well its that time of year again folks. On Sunday we will be heading off in Hank to spend Christmas on the East Yorkshire coast again.
> 
> Just remembering last year when on Christmas day the hot water tank literally blew up. Christmas Boiler Explosion Thread
> 
> ...


Barry

Did Michelle refuse to go on that MH Maintenance course you told us you had booked her in for? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or maybe she thought YOU ought to pay for it  :lol: :lol:

Geoff

P.S Of course I will available on standby for you - on my usual International Premium Rate number :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the messages of support. Its good to know that you all have my best interests at heart! 

I would particularly like to thank Grath for sending me the 40 christmas helpers. I am unsure if they will all fit in a Kontiki but I am willing to try (hopefully when Mrs D is out on one of her Lara Croft adventures in the wilderness).

We will be up near Flamborough head alone in a muddy field with only two vicious Donkeys for company and a farm dog that likes to bite your ankles. Somebody has to go there so it might as well be us.

I wanted to go to the Canary Islands instead of the muddy field but there you go!

You should see the mountain of stuff Mrs D has got ready to go in the van. Im sure its less loaded when we head off to Europe for several months in the summer.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have Fun


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Have a great trip Barry. I will be communing with donkeys too. I'm taking sugar lumps and carrots. What else do they like to scoff (apart from humans)? Apples? Green veg trimmings?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget to take something to clear the snow of your solar panel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Have a great trip Barry. I will be communing with donkeys too. I'm taking sugar lumps and carrots. What else do they like to scoff (apart from humans)? Apples? Green veg trimmings?


These little (actually big) sods will eat anything. They even tried to eat the scooter once. Pies, Fruit gums, *** ends you name it.

You cant even leave the window open.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's both Barry and Heathcliffe what's the male equivalent of tarts?

You have broken my heart

Here I am bereft ( did I spell that right)

It will be a long lonely Christmas without you

So Iwill need the consolation of the odd dozen or two handsome. Sensitive males on here to see me through

You two, I may consider in the New Year

Depending on those gorgeous males out there

Actually Christmas as may not be long or lonely after all :lol:   

aldra


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Have a great time


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> So Iwill need the consolation of the odd dozen or two handsome. Sensitive males on here to see me through
> aldra


This seems to imply Barry is a Super stud :lol: :lol: 
What do you say


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you are on my list of handsome, sensitive, georgoes males out there

Sigh  

sandra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The thing is though, you would never want Barry again :lol: 
Barry would be redundant :lol: maybe he would have time to sort out his plumbing :roll:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

omg we will be within 4 miles of flamborough will we be safe  

john


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally not from me John   

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We usually have a post christmas day out to clear the cobwebs away, might just head for flamborough lol

sue


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

barryd said:


> Thanks for the messages of support. Its good to know that you all have my best interests at heart!
> 
> I would particularly like to thank Grath for sending me the 40 christmas helpers. I am unsure if they will all fit in a Kontiki but I am willing to try (hopefully when Mrs D is out on one of her Lara Croft adventures in the wilderness).
> 
> ...


So not too far from enemy territory at Scarborough then?
Perhaps you could slip in there and let us all know what the council are up to?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

We are switching off the phone

If its really desperate

Well you will have to send the police

You have the address

It's michelle I'm worrying about

Ok, we have put the phone back on

Aldra


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Have a great time Barry, were off to Kelso Boxing day till 3 rd January on the MHC rally, lots of booze, live entertainment and great company as in previous years, 

Watch them donkeys big boy ;-)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You arrived yet, Barry? What have you broken?:roll:

I'm now down at the tip of Cornwall, a bit wild and wooly and the van is swaying a bit despite being in the lee of some bushes.

Gonna make a large G&T and will have to be careful not to spill any. May need the motion sickness pills if the wind picks up any more! :lol: 

No phone signal and need to plug into a TV aerial on top of a nearby hill. Gotta luv Cornwall!

Just been feeding the donkeys carrots and sugar lumps, TB is communing with nature.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas to the both of you, and to anyone else reading this post. 
Have fun wherever you are.
Norman.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TB

Penzance 23/12 0600-1200 SSW veering SW F7 gusting F!0

Methinks time to lay a second anchor :wink: :lol: :lol: 

And maybe an extra 'nightcap'

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Folks!

Well we arrived in one piece. Christmas has begun! Hopefully we can now chill out a bit!

You wont beleive this but the Fridge is on the blink. 8O

It wont light on gas (again) it did this in 2011 and I think the burner just needed cleaning. Anyway no panic as we have now hooked up and will remain hooked up for the next two weeks or so. Van wont be moving.

I even managed to shake of my Christmas blues and make the van a bit Christmasy for Mrs D.

Warm and cosy in here but there is a Gale on the way for tomorrow.

The van is crammed with food and booze. 

[fullalbumimg:5a6df34ba6]738[/fullalbumimg:5a6df34ba6]


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Ah that looks pretty"

Have a good one 

M


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, red lights in the window? :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Hmmm, red lights in the window? :roll:


Could Barry have sexybint with him :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, red lights in the window? :roll:
> ...


Might have! 8)


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

barryd said:


> Anyway no panic


Boring!



I wish you both a trouble free Christmas!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Cheers Folks!
> 
> Well we arrived in one piece. Christmas has begun! Hopefully we can now chill out a bit!
> 
> ...


Barry

You have arrived, but have you checked the coordinates? :roll:

Lights look very pretty.

Now break out the booze! - oh sorry, too late  - it is 1936 already :roll: :lol:

Basia, who I have still got tied to the cooker in preparation for Christmas, and I both send you and Michelle All Best Wishes for a Happy (Disaster-free) Christmas.

Geoff and Basia.

P.S. re fridge, when mine does not start on gas, I reselect to EHU and back to gas; often have to hold knob in for 30 secs, twice (- fridge that is) 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Folks!
> ...


Cheers Geoff. Same to you and Basia.

Ill try what you said. I have a dripping hot tap now. Its always been a bit drippy but its ten times worse now since we put in the Surflo pump which must build up pressure more.

Ill take it to bits tomorrow so stand by stand by!!

No booze tonight! Cycling and walking 8:30am tomorrow morning. Or. Maybe a lie in.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> [quote
> 
> Ill take it to bits tomorrow so stand by stand by!!
> 
> No booze tonight! . Or. Maybe a lie in.


Oh no  think my lappy may break down, or my internet connection will fail :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Get some strong chains to tie the van down Barry ..... I have just seen the weather forecast. Otherwise you will be needing Swedish Krone to buy your New Years Eve drinks. 8O 

Have a goodun.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a very lovely Christmas Barry and Michelle

I hope those red lights signal alls well in this van, stay clear!!

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Have a very lovely Christmas Barry and Michelle
> 
> I hope those red lights signal alls well in this van, stay clear!!
> 
> Sandra


Thanks Sandra, same to you and Albert.

We have the field to ourselves unil the 5th. Might run around naked in the middle of the night, who knows.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Now you are just trying to make me jealous

Still , running naked round the field

My imagination still works well

You naughty boy you  :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So there is a hurricane on the way and we are parked on an exposed bit of land sticking out into the North Sea.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> So there is a hurricane on the way and we are parked on an exposed bit of land sticking out into the North Sea.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Just a normal sort of outing for you and Mrs D :lol: :lol:

sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally running naked round the field in a hurricane

Is not the best idea

An exposed bit of what???

Sorry misread it

You said land 
8O 


Sandra 8O


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The 'Boys' (Winston, Arthur, Harry and Larry) are looking at me as if to say "You are a complete looney-tunes bringing us out in this!"

It's being blowing well for the last hour or so and the rain is increasing all the time. Don't think I'll be going anywhere today, 60mm forecast.

I'm sitting here looking at Carol Kirkwood on the telly and having lascivious thoughts about how I could spend the day if she was here! :wink: The van is rocking already so not much physical effort required :lol: 

A couple of good books and a load of DVDs is going to be a poor substitute.

Oh yeah, my frig is on mains and the frozen stuff seems to be thawing a bit! Oops.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> So there is a hurricane on the way and we are parked on an exposed bit of land sticking out into the North Sea.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


 :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> The 'Boys' (Winston, Arthur, Harry and Larry) are looking at me as if to say "You are a complete looney-tunes bringing us out in this!"
> 
> It's being blowing well for the last hour or so and the rain is increasing all the time. Don't think I'll be going anywhere today, 60mm forecast.
> 
> ...


TB

Are ther other f***wits out there with you? :roll: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

G'morning, Geoff.
There are a couple of 'statics' occupied apparently but only seen one couple passing yesterday. I guess it isn't the obvious Christmas venue! 

I'm sorely tempted to walk the mile or so to the coast today (a bit dodgy on the trailbike I think). Trouble is, TB isn't the most svelte of MHers and has considerable wind resistance, so making progress may be difficult!

Don't think the CG helicopter would enjoy turning out today if I get into trouble. Wonder if Barry has been blown off (pardon the expression) into the North Sea yet? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still here but its blowing a bit. Mrs D is going off hiking on the Cliffs. I cant go as I have a bad knee. 

I told her not to bother but I am wasting my breath.

Chuking it down now as well.

Looks even worse where you are Tuggers. Mind how you go!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope Michelle is back and safe

Bad knee!,

You should have been limping alongside her

Well Ok

Behind her

I always thought that the male should follow at a respectful distance

An I old fashioned????

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I hope Michelle is back and safe
> 
> Bad knee!,
> 
> ...


No. Your just bonkers! Modern women dont expect you to look after them or follow them and if you do, they just kick the the crap out of you. 8O

Ill just play my guitar and flirt with you. When I can.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good

I like the flirting bit

Not heard the guitar yet

Modem women are missing so much  

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry are you and Michelle ok??

Listening to the weather forecast Im hoping all of those spending Christmas in their van stay safe and well 

Did they find the missing man???

Sounded like the ferries from IOM and Ireland have been halted due to gales and Scotland forecast Blizzed conditions 8O 

Take care out there

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry are you and Michelle ok??
> 
> Listening to the weather forecast Im hoping all of those spending Christmas in their van stay safe and well
> 
> ...


We are still here. HAd to move the van yesterday and point it into the wind. Its still breezy but not as bad.

Dont know if they found the missing man yet sadly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Going home tomorrow. Would it be tempting fate to say that somehow we have got through Hurricanes, Deluges, Rabid Donkey attacks and so far nothing has broken.

Apart from the scooter which is looking very sorry for itself leaning against a tree in the corner of the field since the centre stand broke in two, speedo broke, brakes dodgy, wing mirror fell off but touch wood the van seems to be ok.

Should I have posted this tomorrow from home? 8O


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I think so !


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Always assuming home has remained intact while you have been away :lol: :lol: 

Sorry :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome home Barry 

Time now to plan the next disastrous trip 8O 

Lots of love to both of you 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Always assuming home has remained intact while you have been away :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry :twisted:


 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------

